# Factual issues with this post about AR-15's?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

I haven't fired an AR style weapon (M-16) since the Army so wanted to see if you see any outright technical B.S. in this - you may have seen it show up on Facebook which is where I saw it posted by someone with strong liberal orientation. The original post is by a guy named Steve Hemmert.

Here's the link to it



__ https://www.facebook.com/hemmert/posts/10215629976324900



My biggest issue with the M-16 is it was unreliable no matter how clean you kept it - and they had us cleaning and lubing them constantly in basic. Don't know if this has been improved over time.

I find some of the assertions to be nonsense philosophically.

I know people have used them for self defense. Not sure what they're talking about that they can't be stored in a way that makes them useful for quick access. Are they talking about lubrication drying out or is it flat baloney?

-----------------------------

"..With some hesitation born of nostalgia, I turned in two AR style rifles to the Miami Police Department as part of their gun buy-back program today.

As a former U.S. Army Infantry officer, I was well trained in the use of, and felt very comfortable with, the M-16/M-4 platform. I have always considered myself a responsible gun owner. My 14 year old daughter and I built one of the ARs- from scratch- together.

But after the events of last month, I have decided enough is enough.

How can we, as parents, force our kids to live in a world where they have to be afraid of being killed at school?
My daughter recently told me that her plan is to only wear sneakers to school from now on, in case she needs to run. And I realize that, unlike some of my neighbors, I am lucky to still HAVE a 14 year old daughter.

Enough is enough.

There is no valid need for any civilian to own an AR. They make terrible self defense weapons because they can't safely be stored in a condition that makes them available to use quickly, and the rounds penetrate walls too easily. They aren't hunting rifles (it's not even legal to shoot a deer with one). I know very well that my little AR is never going to be used to stand up to a government that has tanks and heavy machine guns. And God forbid someone steals them and uses them to kill more innocents.

Any honest gun owner will admit that the only lawful reason to own an AR is because they are fun to shoot (and they ARE fun to shoot).

But my desire- and the desire of all the other AR owners out there- to have fun toys no longer outweighs the value of the 17 lives that were taken down the street last month. Or the lives of countless other people whose lives have been taken by these toys- these weapons of war.

So, I am done.

The gun industry of today is just like the cigarette industry of a few years ago. Pushing a dangerous product that has no benefit to society. It took a long time for us to stand up to the cigarette industry and call out their lies and their political influence. But now it is a dying industry. We can do the same thing with the gun industry.

I will no longer be a pawn for their profits.

Now that I have eliminated the hypocrisy of these guns from my house, I feel comfortable calling on our government to ban them. We need the same legislation that has been so effective in Australia. Outlaw the manufacture and sale of semiautomatic centerfire firearms with removable magazines and require the legal owners of those firearms to turn them in for compensation with a year. Provide amnesty during that same year for illegal owners of those guns to turn them in. Then make it a 10-20-life offense to be caught with one.

It may not get all of these guns out of the public's hands. But it will make it a hell of a lot harder for a deranged 19 year old to get his hands on one..."


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I will never click on a Facebook link, it's like a virus.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I downloaded his picture at the police station. His bio claims he's from California so I wanted to see if the cops were in Miami as he claimed. I cropped out the shoulder patch and enhanced it. It was Miami so I caught nothing. LOL However, he should have kept his Californian mentality in California. Moreover, he's now defenseless in Miami. That's scary.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

"There is no valid need for any civilian to own an AR."
Wrong. There are many valid reasons to own an AR, including hunting, competition, personal/home defense, etc, but that doesn't matter, because 2nd Amendment, and America's founding fathers didn't call the Bill of Rights "the Bill of Needs".

"They make terrible self defense weapons because they can't safely be stored in a condition that makes them available to use quickly,..."
Wrong again. They can be stored in any quick-access gun safe, several makers make portable "Life Jacket"-type action locks, or a simple and cheap length of steel cable can be run up through the magazine well and out through the ejection port with any kind of padlock you'd like to use. 

"... and the rounds penetrate walls too easily."
Wrong for the third time. Many police departments that used to use 9mm submachine guns or carbines for building-entry use did extensive testing with those gun against .223/5.56mm ARs, and found that the smaller caliber AR didn't penetrate as deeply in building materials (or penetrate as many walls) as the pistol-caliber 9mm subguns. 

"They aren't hunting rifles (it's not even legal to shoot a deer with one)."
As a blanket statement, wrong again (seeing the trend yet?). Might be true in some states, in the original .223 caliber, but it's perfectly legal where I live (and at least a few other states). In many other states, ARs in larger calibers, perhaps with lower-capacity magazines, are legal for hunting many game animals, including deer. 

"I know very well that my little AR is never going to be used to stand up to a government that has tanks and heavy machine guns."
Yeah, because no small rebel force has EVER stood up against a large country's standing army for years and years. Right? No, he's wrong again. I can certainly believe that HE'D never stand up to a government gone bad, though...

"And God forbid someone steals them and uses them to kill more innocents."
Good idea, let's base all OUR completely legal actions on what MIGHT happen if a criminal steals something of ours and misuses it. 
'Cause that's a thing, right? Ah, nope.

"Any honest gun owner will admit that the only lawful reason to own an AR is because they are fun to shoot..."
Wrong for the final time, and by the way, you don't get to speak for those of us who (unlike you) don't have our heads up our arses.
I'm glad this douche turned-in his AR, as he doesn't deserve it, and may Eugene Stoner have mercy on his soul.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

D J Niner you forget that some people are born with their head attached to their ass.... Steve Hemmert is one of them... :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that the quoted Facebook-ism is a phony.
Every word seems scripted by some public-relations firm, or Josh Sugarman, or someone like that.

My take? He wasn't an Army officer. He wasn't an experienced gun owner or user. Very likely, he was turning-in guns that had been given to him specifically to turn in, for the publicity value of the gesture.

The notes in his screed which pertain to the cigarette industry are diagnostic: The point-of-view is that of a Progressive, of a class of person who would never have owned a rifle in the first place.
The entire cigarette issue is a Progressive red herring: My use of tobacco (if I were still using tobacco) is a personal choice, and should never have been allowed to become a public issue at all. Government publicity has told me about the health risks of tobacco use, but now the choice is mine. Regardless of the propaganda you've been force-fed, there would be no public cost to my use of tobacco if the government had not inserted itself, against our wills, into the healthcare business.
And please don't get me started on the dishonesty of the "secondhand smoke" canard.

The guy is a phony. His post is a scripted piece of Progressive nonsense. The guns he turned in were purchased specifically to be turned in.
It's all bull-puckey.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

AR-15's and M16's are Cool firearms....Sir! There is EVERY reason for a law abiding citizen to own an AR/M16! It's our right to own any firearm. Stay off FB...now you're on my Ignore List....Sir...Jeesh

We were glad to have our M16's on the DMZ in Korea. We went from the M14 to the M16 without too many issues. I want an M60 now....sir!
What Army were you in....sir?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

To defend against the liberals peaceful protests..haha,, maybe coming to a street near you!!!


----------

